# Chisora and Haye face charges that could end them up in prison!



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

via Yahoo Sports



> *German prosecutors have confirmed that David Haye and Dereck Chisora are suspected of offences punishable by prison sentences, according to reports, while Chisora has been called in by Britain's boxing authorities.*
> 
> The BBC report that police suspect Haye of grievous bodily harm. If the former world heavyweight champion were found guilty, he would face a minimum term of six months in jail.
> 
> ...


Sage to say Chisora will have a hefty fine and/or suspension for this, Haye will have major issues also getting his License reinstated if the german authorities wish to take things further.

Things about to get interesting me thinks.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Didn't he threaten to shoot him? lol


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

German authorities would put you in jail if you get caught riding the subway without a valid ticket*, but when it comes to physical harm to people, they are quite soft.













* No joke, there is a prison in the Berlin area where about 1/3 of the inmates are convicted for surreptitiously obtaining a ride on public transportation.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> Didn't he threaten to shoot him? lol


Chisora kept saying he was going to shoot Haye I believe.


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

I dont think they should be charged. This is boxing, not figure skating. Give Haye was acting like a douche, but Chisora shouldnt have gotten out of his seat. I think the people that were holding the press conference should have had a little more control of the situation. Did no one think that it may be a good idea to stop these guys from squaring off?


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

joshua7789 said:


> I dont think they should be charged. This is boxing, not figure skating. Give Haye was acting like a douche, but Chisora shouldnt have gotten out of his seat. I think the people that were holding the press conference should have had a little more control of the situation. Did no one think that it may be a good idea to stop these guys from squaring off?


I was thinking this watching the video. I was like there is no way they are just going to let him walk right up to Haye...


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

joshua7789 said:


> I dont think they should be charged. This is boxing, not figure skating. Give Haye was acting like a douche, but Chisora shouldnt have gotten out of his seat. I think the people that were holding the press conference should have had a little more control of the situation. Did no one think that it may be a good idea to stop these guys from squaring off?


In principal yes, they are both grown up men and showed in that situation that they wouldn't mind getting physical, but breaking a glass bottle on someones head is a criminal offence and thus a state attorney must initiate a court inquiry. Even though if the case is likely to be dropped.


----------

